# Cubing with the Duck 2017 (Eugene, OR)



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone in the Pacific Northwest feeling left out of Nationals? We have a competition going on on the same weekend.

Cubing with the Duck 2017
Location: University of Oregon, Eugene, OR
Date: July 8th
Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3BLD, 3OH, SQ-1

The venue is very nice, and the University Campus is amazing! Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2017)

https://www.customink.com/g/spx0-00b2-1her

I designed a custom T-Shirt for the event. If you're coming, order one here and pick it up at the event!


----------

